# I filled a questionnaire out



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

hoopla said:


> @angelcat
> 
> How do you feel about shock value? My gut tells me Se loves it, and Si is iffy. Though to make such a conclusion I need external consensus, hehe.


I don't like shock value for its own sake, but for a cause, I don't mind it provided it's not too excessive, like PETA is prone to do. But in general, yes, I think you'll find Se-users more comfortable with shocking people.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

angelcat said:


> I don't like shock value for its own sake, but for a cause, I don't mind it provided it's not too excessive, like PETA is prone to do. But in general, yes, I think you'll find Se-users more comfortable with shocking people.


I don't like PETA because they are exploitative and don't consider others. If you want to work for a cause, you have to get people together. They're not going to listen if you aren't on a similar page. Using sexism or racism or throwing maggots on people (hello hypocrisy) is not going to work. But I think shock value is an excellent tool to get people to notice you. You just have to be crafty and know what people want, know what will work and what won't. 

I like shock value merely for the sake of it too. I love gauging people's reactions. I had a bf and we were outside and I knew no one was going to see us, so I took my top off to see what he'd do. He was flabbergasted, and it was funny. . You have to know what you're doing though or you can get in trouble. You gotta be crafty. But I have gotten in trouble by doing risky stupid shit before. Tsk tsk. When will I learn. 

My peers used to hate me due to all the weird, stupid shit I would do or say. When I got older I became more crafty and learned to work with my environment. You're not gonna say something about wet juicy farts to get a reaction to your boss if you want to keep your job, but with friends why not.

I am drawn between wanting to be "normal" and please everyone and fit in, and be extremely weird and iconoclastic and go against the grain. I wouldn't consider myself risk adverse, but I consider consequences. If I can't get my way around something, I won't do it, but if I can, fair game.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

Are you guys sick of me yet?

Honestly reconsidering INFP again, after angelcat saw some things I wrote on the ISFJ board and actually thought some of what I said was Fi  Example:

"My writing isn't meant to teach anyone lessons. It is what it is. The meanings tend to come after I write them, and those meanings are for myself. They could mean whatever you wanted them to mean. If I wrote what I thought was a philosophical piece and you came up with green beans, go ahead. Maybe those green beans have a philosophical meaning to you."

And that's how I think life should be. Have your own opinions. Question what you're told. Don't be preachy, don't tell others what they should think. Don't force your opinions on others. No one likes that. Right and wrong are concepts, so unless you're causing harm on others, don't enforce anything. Like if you're a preachy vegan go away, because people should be able to decide what they want to put in their bodies. I like independence, I don't like telling people what to do, and I hate being told what to do or having things done for me.

Yeah I care a lot about what people think of me. And I've dropped my ideals to blend it, because I like being understood and accepted. I'm torn between wanting to please people and be myself. I've had people tell me I'm bad at expressing my emotions. I've also had people see my feelings right on my face, but if I have to, I can be an actress. I excel at customer service because if people piss me off, I can keep that to myself in order to keep my job. I know people who can't keep those sentiments to themselves, but I can. Lots of people don't even know what I'm really thinking. 

I really can't wait to move out; I'll live my own life and be myself and not care about what my family will think. I can taste the freedom. And looking back at myself I guess I've done Fi things, like wrote a diary entry on how I don't like authority because the only authority you need is yourself, or how when I was in grade 2 we were talking about what we'd do with money and I said I'd keep it to myself. I felt super bad because lots of students were mad at me. And yeah I consider other's feelings, but looking on it, in relation to myself. Like "oh boy I hope they're not mad at me for what I did". I don't like rude people who don't consider people's feelings or tell them how to feel, but I also don't like people who are super sentimental and cheesy and smell like a hallmark card. "OMG HI HOW ARE YOU!!!" Puke. 

I like to think of myself as pretty accepting of other people, like think what you want, feel what you want, live life for yourself. A lot of my advice is along the lines of "make the decision for yourself" but not always. And while I like for people to think how they want, tbh, I can get offended by ppl's opinions sometimes. Like my little sister is not raised by my mother for personal reasons, and I got super pissed she was being raised Christian because it's not how I'd raise her. Usually I don't care what religion you are (as long as you don't force it down ppl's throat), but as horrible as it is, I didn't want her raised christian, and when she told me christians are stupid, I just snapped and told her God isn't real. I felt bad about it; she should be able to think what she wants, and it was wrong of me to go against how her step mom is raising her, but I couldn't help it. 

INFP has been considered for me before like 3 years ago when I made a thread. And I wonder if subconsciously I answered questions to sound Fe. But I wanted to be popular, did things to be popular, then had a friend who dressed goth, and became goth, for like 2 yrs. Seems kinda Fe-ish to me, but idk. I don't like being a role model because then I have to make sure I act a certain way all the time. I change who I am all the time so I'm liked and accepted, but I like being alone because the filter is gone and I can be myself. I'm super analytical tho, which made me think Ti. 

IDEK

My whole inner self is just distorted. And it's so confusing when people are like "you're Fe; no you're Fi!" 

I still wanna move to portland tho. Be free, eat vegan, live in an environment that supports independent artists, be around cool people. If I were around free spirits, I think I'd be more free spirited and "myself".


----------

